# Walker's Marechal Foch



## Joe Callow (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a stuck fermantation. Gravity hasn't changed yet, no fermentation has been noticeable at all. Pitched the yeast twice, added nutrient and energizer. Temperature is in the high 70's.

Any suggestions? Pitch a 3rd time with red star?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 16, 2010)

First off, what is the starting specific gravity?
What is the temperature of the must?
What yeast type are you using- and don't say Red Star- that is a brand. 

Those answers will get us going with a cure for you.


----------

